# Custom painting a silverstone tj07



## Slickrick214 (Jul 23, 2011)

I wanted to get a silverstone tj07 because I really like the whole mounting a rad at the bottom of the case. The thing I dislike like the most about the case though is the unfinished interior. Problem is I'm not overly thrilled about painting it myself Im not to great with spray painting stuff. What I wanted to know is do you guys know of anyone that does custom PC painting?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try an automotive body shop. You would be surprised what a business will take on, especially when business is slow.


----------

